
SpaceX targets 24-hour first stage rocket re-use turnaround by 2018 - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/19/spacex-targets-24-hour-first-stage-rocket-re-use-turnaround-by-2018
======
gozur88
>Rapid and full rocket reusability is a basic necessity for making Mars
missions viable, Musk later commented, which is why it’s such a crucial part
of SpaceX’s pipeline.

I'm not sure I agree with this, unless he's positing the funding will never
happen without the cost savings associated with reusability.

